# Hot Shot Secret for our diesels



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

I saw this product on a show on tv. Decided to contact them regarding our CBU issue. I told them about what is being seen and asked if their product would be of any help. Here is the text of the answer.

The Diesel Extreme may help out with that issue, but it is hard to say. The Diesel Extreme would work better as a prevention, along with the Everyday Diesel Treatment. Both are perfectly fine to use in your BMW. Let me know if you have any other questions.
Thanks,
Bo Griffith | Tech Support
ASE Automotive/Light Diesel Master Tech
_____________________________
Lubrication Specialties, Inc.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

These are their reasons for using their products. None seem related to CBU.


> Clean out your tank, lines and injectors
> Remove free water from the system
> Stabilize fuel & boost cetane
> Lubricate the fuel pump and injectors
> Coat the tank and lines with a rust and corrosion inhibitor http://www.hotshotsecret.com/shop/diesel-extreme/


----------



## Nulevel (Sep 3, 2015)

Definitely not convinced it's worth trying. I don't trust it.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Nulevel said:


> Definitely not convinced it's worth trying. I don't trust it.


The marketing of aftermarket additives all rings the same. Sort of like vitamins, the claims may be literally true but the data are missing. I've always said that if the marketers had viable data that favors their product, we'd be the first to know.

PL


----------



## Nulevel (Sep 3, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> The marketing of aftermarket additives all rings the same. Sort of like vitamins, the claims may be literally true but the data are missing. I've always said that if the marketers had viable data that favors their product, we'd be the first to know.
> 
> PL


My mantra is, if it's not mentioned in the owner's manual, then I'm not using it.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Nulevel said:


> My mantra is, if it's not mentioned in the owner's manual, then I'm not using it.


Of course they won't mention it, because they hope you come in relatively soon to replace your fuel injectors, rather than they stay clean and need no servicing for a long, long time (if ever).


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Hotshot Secret is on a very short list of banned topics on the VW TDI forum at Fred's for the reason that it is considered snake oil.


----------

